# Table saw



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I am looking for a table saw and wanted some input. I have a samll Garage so i dont have the room for anything but a portable one, Also i have ben tossing around the idea of starting a buisness doing Mobile installs(on location) but that is still a little ways from getting off the ground. But because of this i am using that as the excuse to get a good saw. From readign reviews i think the best to get is the Bosch 4100
, is there anyone that uses it? good or bad things about it? any other suggestions?

i would lovve a contaractor style saw or even a cabnet saw, but thats just not in the cards for me and my undersized 1 car garage. so any suggestions?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

how about a panel saw?


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I would love one, but that needs wall space, witch i have allmost ZERO of. also i dont think they are to portable, and i would like something portable.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think 2 saw horses and a straight edge with a skill saw would be better than that jobsite saw you linked too. it just won't have enough of a table to handle much more than a 24x48 sheet...if even that. And as for getting straight cuts...i think you know the answer to that one.

depnding on the budget....this might work.

EurekaZone Smart Guide System


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

As stated i am Planning to do this on a profesional level, Also i am an avid DIYer around my home, and the ability to make quick, repeted, amd accurate cuts with a skill saw and saw horses is not that great. with the size issue you stated, thats another good use for saw horses. they can enlarge your work area. Also why does anyone cut 4x8 shhets of anything with a table saw? thats dumb, i allways get mine ripped when i buy them to 1/4 sheets or so, unless i need them bigger. But thank you for the advice.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I love my Craftsman. It has a wide adjustable table with a plate to mount a router. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921829000P


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

that one is pretty nice looking, i like the router table part big time. do they make extensions to give it a larger working area?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bigguy said:


> that one is pretty nice looking, i like the router table part big time. do they make extensions to give it a larger working area?


They had a few add-on accessories when I bought it, but I don't remember what they were. It helps to have a couple of these 
132 Lb. Capacity Roller Stand










Home depot also has a version with a tilting slide top which is what I have.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Ya i pla n on getting a few of thoese. my grandfather had about 15 he used every time he fired up his table saw(he was a true craftsman, allmost all the furnture in his house was built by his hands)


----------

